# No More Beer Railroad



## The Davy Crockett (Apr 18, 2011)

According to Real Beer Page Mail, Anheuser-Busch is planning to shut down Manufacturers Railway Company. "The rail company has been part of A-B since 1887. The brewer said the shortline railroad lost $700,000 last year and is expected to lose $1.4 million this year." MRC "...operates on 13.5 miles of track and provides service between the brewery and other railroads just over the river in Illinois. A-B now uses trucks for shipping."

Yet another reason to not drink Bud! :giggle:


----------



## Tony (Apr 18, 2011)

A happier ending...

Anheuser-Busch route to survive under new operator


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Apr 18, 2011)

Tony said:


> A happier ending...
> 
> Anheuser-Busch route to survive under new operator


That is good news.  Only thing is, I don't subscribe to Trains, so I could not view the article. :unsure: What are the details? :mellow:


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey, anybody know the story with the header image? Two engines for four cars?! What route is this and why is it setup that way?

Link: http://trn.trains.com/sitefiles/images/header-bg.jpg


----------



## Ryan (Apr 18, 2011)

The Davy Crockett said:


> Tony said:
> 
> 
> > A happier ending...
> ...


Basically another company has stepped in to continue to operate the line. A-B still won't be sending beer out that way, though.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Apr 18, 2011)

Ryan said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> > Tony said:
> ...


Thanks for the info. :hi: Could not an arguement be made that if they sent Bud out by rail, they still would not be sending beer out by rail?   :unsure:


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Apr 18, 2011)

The Davy Crockett said:


> Only thing is, I don't subscribe to Trains, ...


I don't know if I would admit that here. 

:giggle:


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> > Only thing is, I don't subscribe to Trains, ...
> ...


Aloha

He said he doesn't subscribe, not that he doesn't read. I don't subscribe either. Mostly because the focus more on Freight, the next reason is I would rather spend that money on riding and modeling.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Apr 19, 2011)

GG-1 said:


> Cho Cho Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > The Davy Crockett said:
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol: Yeah, I wondered about clarifying this! Thanks Eric! :hi:


----------



## DET63 (Apr 30, 2011)

I wish this beer train were real:


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 30, 2011)

A Coors Light train did exist, briefly, in Canada.

In early April VIA Rail ran a "Silver Bullet Express" party train over the Canuckian Rockies for winners of a brewski sweepstakes.







According to the 4-21-11 Trains NewsWire...

"More than 100 guests from across Canada rode the train's seven unique railcars from Edmonton, Alta., to Vancouver, B.C.

"MillerCoors' events team transformed the seven cars for the special train. Included were a sports car, a cinema car, and a 'Neon Box Car,' a rolling nightclub."


----------



## railiner (May 1, 2011)

Doesn't the BNSF still operate the "beer run" between Golden and Denver? When I lived out there years ago, I used to see it pass my apartment in Arvada up to three times a day in the summertime. And at the brewery, touted as the world's largest at the time, Coors ran many of its own switch engines over their trackage.


----------

